# Semi-weighted MIDI controller (76+ keys)



## bill5 (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm in the market for something truly "semi-weighted," ie not as heavy as a weighted keyboard but not a synth action, something that's really about half-way between both...it's my experience "semi-weighted" can be all over the map as to how heavy it is or isn't. I've been eyeing the following; anyone used and can comment on the keybed on these or others with at least 76 keys? Oh and not crazy pricey...I don't have an exact number in mind, but certainly under $1K. For that much I might as well get a synth/workstation.

Nektar LX88
MAudio 88MK
Alesis Q88
Studiologic SL88, Numa


----------



## funnybear (Oct 22, 2018)

LX88 is a spring loaded synth action and an extremely bad one for my taste.

Studiologic SL88 Grand and Studio are both fully weighted. Numa as well except the Numa Compact which has a synth action.

But bottomline is that you will not find keys that are simply a very very light weighted keybed.

I visited a historic house / museum in the UK a few months ago where they had an early 18th century hammer piano. And I was allowed to play it. That had the most divine action you can imagine for a composer: full feel of a weighted keyboard but so light that you could literally forget it was there.


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Oct 22, 2018)

I recently bought studio sl 88
As it is the new name for fatar...
Only used in studio...but have noticed .a bit of rattel noise on keys already and i am not a heavy handed player..annoying


----------



## bill5 (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks. The LX88 is listed as "semi-weighted." I hate false advertising.


----------



## funnybear (Oct 22, 2018)

When they say it's semi-weighted they mean that there is a weight on the front part of the key which provides some degree of counter acting against the spring at the back of the key that pulls the key up.

But both semi-weighted and non-weighted keys are basically synth actions that stick to your fingers on the way up (for example the Fatar TP9 is a great semi-weighted synth action with a weight in the front: http://www.fatar.com/pages/TP_9PIANO.htm this is used in the Studiologic Numa Compact 2).

So that is not what you want I guess. You probably were looking for a "very very light" piano style keybed?

And that is something that nobody has done yet. Fatar do a light version of the TP40 keybed that is only 75g per key (TP40L). Kurzweil has it in some of their keyboards. But that is still way to heavy.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 22, 2018)

ah OK thanks for that info. I had heard what you'd said, but I thought SW could also mean weighted that simply isn't nearly as heavy. Yeah I guess I'm looking for a "light weighted." I have tried some weighted keybeds and did notice slight diffs, but all too heavy-handed for me...but I don't like that cheap springy synth action either. Frustrating.


----------



## 88snowmonkeys (Dec 13, 2020)

I came across this old thread while looking for a new MIDI controller. Just want to say that the Kawai ES110 might suit your needs (although it has been in tight supply for many months). One of the lightest hammer actions around (I have not tried it personally).


----------



## bill5 (Dec 13, 2020)

Really appreciate the suggestion, but that's way out of my price range, unfortunately. (PS I'm curious: if you haven't tried it, how do you know it has such light hammer action? Just what you're hearing from others or on the net or-?)


----------



## 88snowmonkeys (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes, I have watched some youtube reviews and read many posts on Piano World forum over the past few months as I search for a new keyboard controller/digital piano. Some players with hand injuries seem to prefer it over other digital pianos because it is slightly lighter (also some digital pianos are artificially heavy even compared to a real acoustic piano).


----------

